# Broken doll makeup ideas. Please help!



## Jewelza86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi! ) so I'm going to be a creepy broken doll this year and I need some ideas for my makeup. Does anyone have any tips or maybe tutorials, pictures even, on making my face look broken. The only ideas I have found so far is a tutorial on YouTube by petrilude. Other than that, there's not much. I want it to look as authentic as possible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

My best friend is the lead makeup artist for Knott's Halloween Haunt. They have a scary doll factory maze there. Google images for knott's doll factory, that should give you some ideas.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

YouTube has a bunch of tutorials

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=broken+doll+makeup+tutorial&aq=1

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=victorian+doll+makeup+tutoria l&aq=f


----------



## Jewelza86 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks alot for your responses!


----------

